# Phenadrine Jerin Journal



## Jerin008 (Mar 31, 2010)

I started taking Phenadrine last wednesday; 3/24, and i was at 6'2 240lbs. 
I take one pill about 30min-1 hour before workout and it last throughout the workout and even after the energy is still there. 

Now after WEEK ONE- 3/31 i weighed in at 233lbs. i have the most engery i ever had during workouts without jitters, the sweat is just pouring out of me. 
Breakfast: one glass water when I wake up.

- 2 eggs with a slice of ham

water. 

Snack
- cashews, nuts, almonds. Small 3 ounce cup full
- bottled water 

Lunch
- Very small portion of light food or meat
- Fruit 
-- green salad
-bottled water 

Snack
- Same as first snack Or tablespoon of peanut butter
- bottled water 

After workout:
Scoop of Platinum Hydro whey with 12 ounces of water.
Salad/fruit
Dinner
- Tuna sandwich with sun chips


Snack later if needed of nuts or cashews or granola bar

I ALSO DRINK A LITTLE OVER HALF A GALLON OF WATER A DAY. I'm alwaysssss hydrated and it feels great! I never get light headed with this supplement and everything about me feels great. I'm looking forward to the next week.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2010)

And you're good on that amount of food? 

Glad you created a journal! Is _this _the product you're using?







Sounds like it's working for you. Kudos on the weight loss.

What are your workouts like, split, exercises, sets, reps?

I'll be reading along. Again, welcome to IM!


----------



## Jerin008 (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah thats what it is...and every once in a while i eat a bigger breakfast or dinner but yeah other than that im great on the food. 
the workout is great. Its a workout for pitchers. It is like a total body workout every day but its a different muscles each day. One day is explosive, the next its fast twitch, next day its bulky. and i also add to it by doing my own thing after wards. 
the phenadrine helps tremendously on the stamina and also the sweat. i love it.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2010)

Jerin008 said:


> yeah thats what it is...and every once in a while i eat a bigger breakfast or dinner but yeah other than that im great on the food.
> the workout is great. Its a workout for pitchers. It is like a *total body workout every day but its a different muscles each day. One day is explosive, the next its fast twitch, next day its bulky. and i also add to it by doing my own thing after wards. *
> the phenadrine helps tremendously on the stamina and also the sweat. i love it.



What's your rep range? I've been doing mostly three sets of 10.

Tonight's chest was...

Incline DB benches 3 sets of 8-10 
50's X 10, 10, 9 
Chest Machine 3 sets of 8-10     
85 X 10, 10, 8 
Dip machine 3 sets of 8-10 
135 X 6, 7, 6    
Pec deck 3 sets of 8-10
115 X 10, 7, 6  

Your goal is to lose weight? 

I'm trying to trim some inches off my waist. Increase strength and trim the gut.


----------



## Jerin008 (Mar 31, 2010)

lose weight and get definitions mostly, and lose it off the waist line, im doing p90x abs every other day also. I need more whip in my pitching arm and i need to more agility to get the extra torque so im getting my body trimmed up... after i reach my goal of 220-225 im going to wait and then get on a lean mass supplement. and built muscle up 
and most reps are 4x15 its rare that i get anything less, but its hard to explain over the computer...you cant really understand the workout and what it does for you unless you watch the videos and really if your a pitcher...


----------

